# Chest pain when running?



## Danke (10 Jan 2011)

I've got a bit of trouble with my running. After a few years of sedentary living, I've found that whenever I run I start getting pains in my chest. This ONLY happens when I run; I can bike at full speed, swim laps, walk for hours--all without any trouble whatsoever. But the moment I switch to jogging or running, the pain starts. So I don't think it's a heart issue.

Could this be a spine issue? I've got a sore spot on my spine, basically on the opposite side of my chest from where I'm feeling the pain. Maybe it's the hard landing causing back pain?

I've had chest x-rays, and every time the doctor's said that there's nothing wrong with my heart or lungs. I've never been a smoker.

=/


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Jan 2011)

We're sorry. We are not doctors, nor do we play one on the internet. No one will be able to diagnose you here, nor would they be foolish enough to try. Someone having similar symptoms could possibly have something totally different. There are just too many variables. Go see a real doctor and explain your situation to them. 

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

